# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 4)



## ripjack13 (Jan 19, 2020)

*Is there a Woodworking book or Woodworking video that you have read/seen many times but find yourself going back to it to refresh yourself?*



**

***Rules***
*There is no minimum post requirement,*
*primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*I miss Kevin.*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 19, 2020)

Anything with Sam Maloof. I have one of his books that I just cherish. I always return and watch videos with him in them on YouTube. The man was a master with a bandsaw and did things the average wood worker should never do on a bandsaw. But he was fascinating to watch. I remember the day I heard he had passed on, I was so bummed and sad because I knew I would never get to meet him in person. But in a way he lives on in his books and videos so I return to them often.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 19, 2020)

Or any of his other great videos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Or any of his other great videos.



That Chaotic one almost makes me dizzy staring at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2020)

I just read -a lot, random articles no certain Author. Never do videos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm with Greg, Sam Maloof is my guy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jan 19, 2020)

There’s books and vids on this stuff?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 19, 2020)

Just any video on you tube that looks interesting or is something I sought out to learn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 19, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> That Chaotic one almost makes me dizzy staring at it.


It is a good project to use cutoffs and scraps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm not much for videos, prefer books. 

One I keep going back to is "The Art of Turned Bowls" by Richard Raffan. I think it is a must have for anyone getting started with bowls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 22, 2020)

Woodbarter

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | +Karma 1


----------

